# Fuji D-6 Special Edition Triathlon Frame Review



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Editor's note-I replaced the Aura Pro bars with a Profile carbon base bars, 3t clip ons w/aero extensions, and Bontrager RXXXL Aero brake levers. It now comes in at 18 lbs 14 oz!


----------



## egriffiths (Apr 15, 2014)

I notice you had drop bars on the Fuji D6 pictured in another article. I have a D6 and considered switching to drop bars with STI levers...curious how you liked the ride with the drop bars? thanks


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

@ egriffiths, I am a very cautious descender (since having kids). So I like the extra security/feel of the drop bars plus it's great for climbing. The STI levers should be fine. I actually use early 1990-era Shimano Ultegra brake levers with bar end shifters in the aero bars. But STI should be fine.


----------



## mike9 (May 29, 2014)

Twain - How tall are you? I'm looking at building up one of these frames.. I'm 5'11, 32 inseam...

Thanks!
-Mike


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

@ Mike - I am 5' 11'' and 3/4. You can get another shorter seatmast if needed; just order through a Fuji dealer (like Performance). I just inquired recently and they are easily available. I am right at the limit of the mast height; an inch or so lower and you'd need the shorter seatmast is what I'm getting at. You won't be disappointed by this bike, though. It really accelerates like nothing I've ridden.


----------



## egriffiths (Apr 15, 2014)

thanks - currently in the process of converting the D6 from vision aero bars with bar end shifters to drop bars with SRAM rival levers. Will let you know how it goes. Using inline barrel adjusters on all cables to make it easier to swap back to the aero bars if needed (doing Florida Ironman in November). thanks again, great article on the Fuji


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------

